

A Google Chrome 37 Canvas Bug That Affects Certain Flot Charts - thebear
http://blog.greaterthanzero.com/post/98518366297/a-google-chrome-37-canvas-bug-that-affects-certain-flot

======
swartkrans
You could do a bisect on the source code and find the commit that introduced
the bug. You might be able to find a flaw in the code pretty quickly and
submit a patch with your report. It also helps to be active on #chromium on
Freenode. People will look at your bug if you are active in there.

------
Animats
It's not clear from the HTML5 spec ([http://www.w3.org/TR/2dcontext/#drawing-
paths-to-the-canvas](http://www.w3.org/TR/2dcontext/#drawing-paths-to-the-
canvas)) what's supposed to happen when you try to fill a degenerate polygon.
This may be "flot" relying on undefined behavior.

------
muyyatin
I've been tracking a number of differences between how browsers render Canvas
content: [http://jonathan-olson.com/notes/canvas-browser-specific-
quir...](http://jonathan-olson.com/notes/canvas-browser-specific-quirks), and
take advantage of it to use the same code to generate a different picture in
every browser ([http://jonathan-olson.com/experiments/browser-specific-
conte...](http://jonathan-olson.com/experiments/browser-specific-content-
using-canvas-quirks))

I'll probably need to add this one to the list!

------
azakai
A link to the reported bug seems missing?

~~~
DannyBee
A little searching finds someone else (AFAICT) reported what i believe is the
same bug as well:

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=412640](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=412640)

It was responded to immediately, tracked down, and fixed in M38.

------
shurcooL
Has anyone else noticed the 4 or more tabs in a row layout bug in latest
stable Chrome?

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=418268](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=418268)

It's interesting that it happens in .124 but not .122. Does anyone know if
it's possible to see the list of changes between those releases?

~~~
jbroman
It's somewhat complicated.

The changes to Chromium itself are here:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+log/37.0.206...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+log/37.0.2062.122..37.0.2062.124)

But this is more likely to be a result of one of the underlying repositories.
For instance, it looks like Blink was rolled back from
091cb19dc52917020bfda19b2a41d8f097c02d92 to
6894b21e75041bc3e050a7591388f866cbe7282b.

Thank you for reporting this level of detail; having a narrow revision range
is helpful for tracking down bugs.

------
LukeB_UK
Doesn't seem to happen on Chrome 37.0.2062.94 on Linux Mint.

